# HELP! Haunted Mansion Walk Through CD Needed



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

It sounds like a lot of recordings. How about *Halloween Horrors*?


----------



## domino942002 (Oct 7, 2008)

i have the music files for: doom buggy loading music, graveyard music and the grim grinning ghost music.. pretty much the ride . 

They are yours if you still need them.

take care

laura


----------



## MAD-REX (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope, that CD wasn't it. This Narrator is a man with a deep voice, and he is kinda like a butler maybe? He lives in the mansion or castle. Also it takes place through the whole CD. Not just a 14 min track. It was probably made in the 90's. It had an orange CD. 

Does this help out at all? 

And it also isnt the Disney Ride Soundtrack  But thank you for the offer


----------



## MAD-REX (Oct 7, 2008)

I FOUND IT! My GOD! Halloweiner you pointed me in the right direction and now I have the CD back! 

THANK YOU!!!! 

If you want to hear what I was talking about, download THIS CD


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ah yes that one. That CD has had many lives, many titles, and many covers.


----------

